# Long KELLYs (Racers)??



## carlitos60 (Jan 23, 2016)

Just a Bit of Info Help!!!!!
The Bolt Say: Kelly Bar Pat'd; But Everything Else is Unreadable!
Are This RACERs??  What Date Frame They Fist Came Out??
Are There Longer Ones?
Thanks!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm sure others will have better range ideas but the earliest set that I have seen is one of mine, 1891 patent date 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 23, 2016)

The earliest evidence I have of Kelly bars date back to 1895…yours seem to be much later, looking at the placement of the pivot bolt


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 23, 2016)

Sorry I don't have a better photo handy but here is my 1891 stamped Kelly stem






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 23, 2016)

i think we have to be careful dating anything from anything dated......pat dates are usually around a long time......also i know everybody is crazy about the kellys but has anyone a single picture of them on a track bike?........from what i see in old pics they seem to be one of if not the most common bars of the teen era


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 23, 2016)

True enough concerning patent dating, I do think it is safe to say Kelly bars, at least in design, have been around since at least 1891.
I bet they were quite popular across the board, I do have a set on a ca 1910 or so track tandem that I would bet real money are original to it, mount to the front seat post for the rear rider


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (Jan 24, 2016)

This thread should answer most of your questions about the company

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/the-kelly-handlebar-co.61776/

Now - I agree that I have not seen many serious racers in the day with Kelly bars...though a few did use them.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 24, 2016)

I'll have to look up that patent info and see what was patented back four years before incorporation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 24, 2016)

Good reference as always…it looks like the Kelly Racing Bars were introduced in 1914. After shopping and testing them around on the racing circuit, racers finally agreed to the R-177 model…Note: the normal quill, plus the bars are not divided and adjustable!!!




Also Kelly introduced a Motorbike style bar in its inventory for 1914?




I believe that member Blue Nelson "vw00794" has the Motorbike adjustable bars on one of his amazing Racycles?


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for the Feed Back!!
The Bike is a Racer,,,I'm Working on the 1" x 3/4" Wood Rims "CLINCHERS"!!!
Also, The Bolt Area Curves UPWARDS Not Strainght!!!!
*OK!!!!   Looks Like a 1900s #4 Racer According to Filmongers' Info!!!

Thanks!*


----------



## fordsnake (Jan 24, 2016)

Remember the rake of a  "racer" frame; rear stays and front fork has a shorter wheelbase.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 24, 2016)

fordsnake said:


> Remember the rake of a  "racer" frame; rear stays and front fork has a shorter wheelbase.




Dude!!!  You are Back??? You are My Idol!!
What's the Average Wheelbase for a 1900s European Model??
I'll Post Pics as Soon as I Clean and Put It Together!


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 24, 2016)

So what's the going rate on a set of adjustable Kelly bars? And does anyone have any they want to part with? Thanks Colby

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 25, 2016)

Cdollar4 said:


> So what's the going rate on a set of adjustable Kelly bars? And does anyone have any they want to part with? Thanks ColbyQUOTE]
> 
> Don't Think Will Sell Unless: $800 Comes By!!!


----------



## Cdollar4 (Jan 25, 2016)

Thanks for getting back to me Carlitos.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 26, 2016)

Hey,,,are This Ones Longer???  Who Owns Them?


----------



## bricycle (Jan 26, 2016)

those look about like the one's you posted...


----------



## carlitos60 (Feb 1, 2016)

bricycle said:


> those look about like the one's you posted...




Don't Think So, The Rusty Looks Curvier than Mines!  
Any Ways,,,,I Found This to Proof that the Long Necks were Around in the 1890s Too!!!

Also, I Would LOVE to get Those Rusty Ratty Bars!!!!


----------

